# Idiot maintaince guy



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got home from going to a call for CO level of 192 at a dialysis center my Dad's company services. He is out of town so asked if I could go check it out. The maintaince guy had capped off the air for combustion duct at some point. Luckily no one was seriously effected by the CO gases


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It was getting cold in the room during the winter, you got to try to keep the heat in with the cost of energy these days

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> It was getting cold in the room during the winter, you got to try to keep the heat in with the cost of energy these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Yeah after I pulled the flue apart to check for obstructions and found none I put the flue back together. Within 5 minutes I was getting 50 ppm near the water heater. After looking at the air for combustion intake I found it had been capped off with a piece off aluminum.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm on bucket 16 draining a kitchen sink before I can jet it. Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Yeah after I pulled the flue apart to check for obstructions and found none I put the flue back together. Within 5 minutes I was getting 50 ppm near the water heater. After looking at the air for combustion intake I found it had been capped off with a piece off aluminum.


Awesome!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm on bucket 16 draining a kitchen sink before I can jet it. Happy Saturday!!!


 lol woohoo good luck. Im puttin my money on rice


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

budders said:


> lol woohoo good luck. Im puttin my money on rice


Among various other food items yes lol


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Among various other food items yes lol


I'm sure the lady of the house told you , she doesn't pour grease down the drain . lol:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Crappy college apt building. Back to back kitchen drains both full to the top of the counter tops that's why so much water to bail out.

I do however take pride in saying that under the sink and the floor surrounding it was the cleanest part of the home when I was done working


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Go to your drain cleaning thread, this is about combustion air. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

